
Which SSL certificate is best for a multi-domain with multi-subdomains? - AaronSmith
https://www.quora.com/Which-SSL-certificate-is-best-for-a-multi-domain-with-multi-subdomains/answer/Jaden-Parker-2?share=1
======
jonssons
letsencrypt if security is not all that important.

